# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Νέος παπαγαλόφιλος!

## PanoSanto

Την καλημερα μου στο πολυ ομορφο φορουμ σας! Ονομαζομαι Παναγιωτης κ ειμαι απο την Σαντορινη,ειμαι 24 χρονων κ ασχετος σε οτι αφορα τα πτηνα! Μια μικρη ιδεα απο τα κλασικα πουλια ,οπου οι περισσοτεροι ειχαμε/εχουμε, την εχω...(καρδερινες κυριως αλλα κ αλλα) αλλα με τα τροπικα κ μεγαλα αυτα πανεμορφα πλασματα(παπαγαλους)...Δεν..!

Ετυχε λοιπον πριν λιγες μερες να μου δωρισουν εναν παπαγαλο (Orange-winged Amazon) κ σαν ασχετος ειπα να ολοκληρωσω την εγγραφη μου εδω για να βοηθηθω σε οποιο θεμα προκυψει.  :Confused0007: 

Εψαξα λιγο στον γουγλη κ βρηκα ενα δυο πραγματακια αλλα δεν μου λυθηκαν ολες οι αποριες...Δεν ξερω αν θα επρεπε να τις γραψω εδω η να ανοιξω ενα νεο θεμα σε οποια κατηγορια μου πειτε μιας κ δεν ξερω καν σε ποια κατηγορια ανοικει το πτηνο μου! (μεσαιο μεγεθος-μεγαλο?!) 

Επισεις του φτιαχνω μια κλουβα στον κηπο οπου θα ηθελα να σας δειξω κ να μου πειτε ,αν ειναι εφικτο, 5-6 πραγματακια οσον αφορα τα θεματα ασφαλειας που μπορει να υπαρχουν κ διαφορα αλλα τα οποια θα διατυπωθουν στην πορια στην αναλογη κατηγορια!

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα κ συγχαριτηρια για το πανεμορφο φορουμ σας!  :Happy0062:

----------


## Kostakos

Καλός όρισες Παναγιώτη! Τι ράτσα είναι ο παπαγάλος σου? Και εδω πέρα θα σου λυθούν  όλες οι απορίες!

----------


## PanoSanto

Ευχαριστω Κωστα! Καλος σας βρηκα!  :Happy: 




> Καλός όρισες Παναγιώτη! Τι ράτσα είναι ο παπαγάλος σου?







> παπαγαλο (Orange-winged Amazon)

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Να τον χαίρεσαι Παναγιώτη και καλός όρισες στο club !!!!!!!!! πολύ όμορφος παπαγάλος !!!

*

----------


## mitsman

Καλως ηρθες Πανο στην παρεα μας!!!!!!

ειμαστε και "κοντοχωριανοι"...... Ναξο- Σαντορινι 2 ωρες ταξιδακι....


Οτι μα ΟΤΙ θες ρωτα!!! εισαι στο σωστο μερος!

----------


## ninos

Πάνο,

καλώς όρισες και απο εμένα  :Happy:

----------


## PanoSanto

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους !!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## daras

καλως ηρθες και εδω. εγω σου τα εχω πει στο gab...οποτε να μην επαναλαμβανομαι...χαχα

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Καλώς ήλθες φίλε Νησιώτη!!
Καρδερίνες έχεις ακόμη?

----------


## andreascrete

Γειά σου παναγιώτη, απο όσο γνωρίζω τον βρήκες ελεύθερο και δεν στον έδωσαν!
Έκανες καλά που τον έσωσες πρίν τον βρεί ο σκύλος σου στον κήπο και τον πνίξει!
Μου άρεσε η κλούβα σου στο ενυδρειακό side που έβαλες φώτο απο την κατασκευή που του έφτιαξες, θα είναι άρχοντας εκεί!
Να σου ζήσει, και ότι θές ρώτα μας ....όλα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ είναι στην διάθεση σου για ότι απορίες έχεις.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανο,καλως ηρθες στο Forum και καλη διαμονη!

----------


## ktistis

Καλως ήρθες και από εμένα Πανο!Κάνε ότι ερώτηση θες.Εχω κάνει μια μεγάλη έρευνα για αυτού του είδος παπαγάλους μιας και στο μακρινό μελλον θα παρω εναν yellow crowded amazon.Ο orange winged amazon δύσκολα θα μιλήσει αλλά αυτό είναι δευτερευον.Είναι αρκετά κοινωνικό πουλί και πολύ χαδιάρικο.του αρέσει να το κρατάς να το χαιδευεις και να το διχνεις την αγάπη σου για ώρες.Είναι πιο καλόβολο από αλλα πουλιά.Πολύ σπάνιο φαινόμενο να ξεπουπουλιαστεί και να έχει συμπεριφορά αυταρχική όπως αλλά ειδη παπαγάλων.Ότι θες ρώτα

----------


## PanoSanto

Καλως σας βρηκα λοιπον!Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για το καλοσορισμα!  :Big Grin: 




> Καλώς ήλθες φίλε Νησιώτη!!
> Καρδερίνες έχεις ακόμη?


Καρδερινες υπαρχουν πολλες! Ειναι ομως του πατερα μου....Πιτσιρικας  ασχολιομουν κ εγω οπως κανουν μεχρι κ σημερα πολλοι φιλοι μου  επισης...Ωραιο πουλι κ ωραιες φωνες.. :Happy0062: 




> Ο orange winged amazon δύσκολα θα μιλήσει αλλά αυτό είναι δευτερευον.Είναι αρκετά κοινωνικό πουλί και πολύ χαδιάρικο.του αρέσει να το κρατάς να το χαιδευεις και να το διχνεις την αγάπη σου για ώρες.Είναι πιο καλόβολο από αλλα πουλιά.Πολύ σπάνιο φαινόμενο να ξεπουπουλιαστεί και να έχει συμπεριφορά αυταρχική όπως αλλά ειδη παπαγάλων.


Δεν τρελαινομαι κιολας αλλα δεν θα με χαλαγε να μιλουσε οπως βλεπω αλλους αμαζονιους να μιλανε σαν τρελοι!! Τι εννοεις οτι ειναι ποιο καλοβολο?! Βρηκα αρκετες πληροφοριες στον γουγλη αλλα πολλες διαφερουν μεταξυ τους τοσο οσο η μερα με την νυχτα ενα πραγμα....αλλα δεν αγχονομαι ! το εχω μαθει πλεον απο τα ενυδρειοφορουμ....καποια στιγμη θα την βρω την ακρη...δεν βιαζομαι....διαβασμα κ υπομονη...de ja vu η φαση... LOL

----------


## ktistis

Εννοώ ότι δεν τον ενοχλεί αν τον αλλάξεις τόπο ή αν τον πάρεις μαζί σου σε μιά εκδρομή ή να το αφήσεις για παράδειγμα σε ένα φίλο σου για 2 μερες αν χρειαστεί να πας καπου.Άλλοι παπαγάλοι όπως μερικά είδη μακάο μισή μερα να τα αφήσεις μόνα τους ή αν επιχειρήσεις να τα πας σε άλλο δωμάτιο μαδιούνται και δείχνουν μια πολύ κακή συμπεριφορά

----------


## oasis

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας και σαν νεος παπαγαλοφιλος να σου προτεινω  αυτο http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...παγαλων

----------


## Εφη

καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας...ρώτησε ό,τι θέλεις...και να χαίρεσαι το εξωτικό σου πλασματάκι

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας Πάνο και καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## PanoSanto

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!!  :Happy:

----------


## perry

Καλως ηρθες πανο..οντως πολυ ομορφος παπαγαλος

----------


## Mits_Pits

Γεια σου Πανο!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καλωσόρισες Πάνο στην παρέα μας και καλή διαμονή!

----------


## panos70

Καλως ηρθες Πανο στην παρεα μας   και καλη περιηγηση στο φορουμ .θα τα λεμε απο εδω μεσα συχνα

----------


## PanoSanto

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!!  :Happy:  

Καλως σας βρηκα! ! ! !  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------

